# Mother’s Day Surf and Turf



## smokin peachey (May 12, 2019)

Although she is not my mother I thought I would still make dinner for the mother of our children 

Stopped at a seafood shack on my way home from fishing. That probably sounds like a bad day fishing but it wasn’t.  I picked up some halibut, salmon, and scallops.  My wife has some bad food allergies so it helps make things interesting.


Halibut seasoned with EVOO, basil, thyme, minced garlic and sea salt. Marinade for 3 hours. Topped with lemon later 










Scallops wrapped in bacon 








Salmon was seasoned with dill, sea salt and bacon grease.

Everything is ready for some smoker time.







Bacon wrapped scallops are on.







Everything else added.

Pulled 4 porterhouse steaks from the freezer.







My youngest daughter made some shredded sweet potatoes for a side. 







Wife’s plate







My plate







Everything was delicious and my wife was very happy.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## smokerjim (May 12, 2019)

great looking meal, tell your daughter nice job on the spuds


----------



## gary s (May 12, 2019)

WOW !!!  What a Feast   Mmmmmm  !!!

Gary


----------



## desertlites (May 12, 2019)

your wife is a lucky woman. Great dinner on her special day.


----------



## flatbroke (May 12, 2019)

Damn peachey. You done it up right.


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2019)

Wow.   Everything looks great.  I should have popped in.  LOL


----------



## smokin peachey (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for the likes and kind words


----------



## motocrash (May 12, 2019)

Wonderful looking meal.
I have that same fine china!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 12, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Wonderful looking meal.
> I have that same fine china!



It’s fine china so mom doesn’t have to do dishes.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 12, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Damn peachey. You done it up right.



Just trying to keep my man card.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 12, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Wow.   Everything looks great.  I should have popped in.  LOL



I think there are some shredded sweet potatoes left come on over.


----------



## pc farmer (May 12, 2019)

Only if there is some scallops left


----------



## Jabiru (May 12, 2019)

I bet you are in the good books with your wife after that feast!

Steaks look fantastic and I think I will try the scallops in Bacon, how long did you cook the scallops for?


----------



## Lookn4u (May 12, 2019)

Looks great, very nice.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 13, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> I bet you are in the good books with your wife after that feast!
> 
> Steaks look fantastic and I think I will try the scallops in Bacon, how long did you cook the scallops for?




Thanks.

I cut a piece of bacon in half and wrap as tight as you can. They take about 30 minutes depending on how crispy you like your bacon and smoker temp.


----------



## Jabiru (May 13, 2019)

Awesome, thanks. You have got me motivated to do some seafood in the bbq, cannot beat a surf and turf.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Ha what did you do this time to have to fix a meal like that to get out of the doghouse?  

Will have to say its a great looking meal love bacon wrapped scallops.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for the like Peachey it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2019)

Excellent Treatment of "The Mom"!!
Nice Job Peachey, and a "Tip of the Hat" to the Daughter!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (May 13, 2019)

Nice job Peachey! Ya done good.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 14, 2019)

Everything looks wonderful peachey, I bet she was one happy camper.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## smokin peachey (May 14, 2019)

Lookn4u said:


> Looks great, very nice.



Thanks 



Bearcarver said:


> Excellent Treatment of "The Mom"!!
> Nice Job Peachey, and a "Tip of the Hat" to the Daughter!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear. She really enjoys cooking so I try to keep the interest kindled. 



danmcg said:


> Nice job Peachey! Ya done good.



Thanks Dan. 



gmc2003 said:


> Everything looks wonderful peachey, I bet she was one happy camper.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris



Thanks Chris 
Yes momma was happy. Happy wife happy life right!


----------

